# Dennis Rainey & Bob Lepine



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

My wife and I get along wonderfully, but her brother invited us to attend a marriage seminar with he and his wife. It is run by the gentlemen in my thread title. Anyone have any info on them?

Thanks!

-Adam


----------



## crhoades (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.familylife.com/conferences/marriage.asp

I've been to a Weekend To Remember conference that they've put on. I really enjoyed it and got a lot out of it. I'd go again. Interested to hear some responses to this myself.


----------



## ANT (Feb 10, 2006)

I have read Bob Lepine's book ... The Christian Husband ... It was very good. They run the radio program called ... 'Family Life Today'. I don't think they are reformed, but I really do enjoy listening to their radio program. 

I would say go for it. I would!

Check out the link ... http://www.familylife.com/

P.S. There was a woman speaker on their program the other day instructing other women on loving their husbands more, and what they can do about it. At the end of the show, I was dying for my wife to listen to it. (She still hasn't), but it had me saying 'AMEN' at the end of the program.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, regarding Dennis, if you've ever read _The Prayer of Jabez_, his comment on the book's back cover should certainly say something:



> My friend Bruce Wilkinson knows how to preach the Scriptures, and this message is one of Bruce's life messages! Read it--I promise you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ANT (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Well, regarding Dennis, if you've ever read _The Prayer of Jabez_, his comment on the book's back cover should certainly say something:
> 
> 
> ...



That's true! This is why I'm glad they are not a ministry focused on teaching theology. But they sure do know alot about application in marriage and family responsibility.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

This sort of ties in with the Arminian thread. Should the fact that one of these "teachers" supports the prayer of Jabez effect my decision on going? Why or why not...


----------



## crhoades (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> This sort of ties in with the Arminian thread. Should the fact that one of these "teachers" supports the prayer of Jabez effect my decision on going? Why or why not...



Test all things, hold on to what is true. Go to a local bookstore and leaf through some of the books on relationships. There is a lot of sound searching advice. I remember in the conference that they were up front about change in marriage. If they are not Christians they have no hope and that step one is faith in Christ. Will Rainey quote Turretin during the seminar? Probably not.


----------



## AdamM (Feb 11, 2006)

I think Chris has it right. 

I know several couples who have good marriages going in, that attended those types of marriage conferences and each came away thinking it was helpful. Maybe just the process of getting away with your spouse for a day or two and actually giving some thought to your relationship works even if the study material is on the light side?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok, if I go and hate it I am blaming you all!:bigsmile:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to a Family Life marriage conference when my wife and I were not Reformed. I can't really remember anything that stuck with me now 8 years after the fact. I learned more about being a good husband after I was Reformed and understood the Scriptures.

Oh, besides getting Reformed, the Prayer of Jabez really helped! 

Seriously, I would not go now knowing what I know now and what I know of what they teach but that's just me. I don't think you'll be led into serious error but you could probably get the same (or better benefit) if you spent a weekend away with your wife and opened up the Scriptures together and discussed your responsibilities and had the time to focus on the relationship. You'd probably learn more and the real benefit of the conference is really the time you get to focus on your marriage.


----------

